# What Does Guru Ji Mean By This Panktee/Shabad?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 1, 2005)

*"One Word that Kills Evil Mindedness' * kvnu sbdu ijqu durmiq hrY ?"


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: What Does Guru Ji Mean By This Panktee ?? What "shabad" Is This ?/*

AMg 237​ang 237
Page 237​gauVI mhlw 5 ]​go​​urree mehulaa 5 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl:
​
pRQmy grB vws qy tirAw ]​pruthum​​ae gurubh vaas thae ttariaa 
First, they come forth from the womb.
​
puqR klqR kutMb sMig juirAw ]​p​​uthr kuluthr kuttunb sung juriaa 
They become attached to their children, spouses and families.
​
Bojnu Aink pRkwr bhu kpry ] srpr gvnu krihgy bpury ]1]​bh​​ojun anik prukaar buhu kupurae 
The foods of various sorts and appearances will surely pass away, O wretched mortal! ||1||
​
kvnu AsQwnu jo kbhu n trY ]​kuvun asuth​​aan jo kubuhu n tturai 
What is that place which never perishes?
​
kvnu sbdu ijqu durmiq hrY ]1] rhwau ]​kuvun subudh j​​ith dhurumath hurai 
What is that Word by which the dirt of the mind is removed? ||1||Pause||
​
ieMdR purI mih srpr mrxw ]​e​​indhr puree mehi surupur murunaa 
In the Realm of Indra, death is sure and certain.
​
bRhm purI inhclu nhI rhxw ]​brehum p​​uree nihuchul nehee rehunaa 
The Realm of Brahma shall not remain permanent.
​
isv purI kw hoiegw kwlw ]​s​​iv puree kaa hoeigaa kaalaa 
The Realm of Shiva shall also perish.
​
qRY gux mwieAw ibnis ibqwlw ]2]​thr​​ai gun maaeiaa binas bithaalaa 
The three dispositions, Maya and the demons shall vanish. ||2||
​
igir qr Drix ggn Aru qwry ]​g​​ir thur dhuran gugun ar thaarae 
The mountains, the trees, the earth, the sky and the stars;
​
riv sis pvxu pwvku nIrwry ]​rav sas puvun p​​aavuk neeraarae 
the sun, the moon, the wind, water and fire;
​
idnsu rYix brq Aru Bydw ]​dh​​inus rain buruth ar bhaedhaa 
day and night, fasting days and their determination;
​
swsq isMimRiq ibnsihgy bydw ]3]​s​​aasuth sinmrith binusehigae baedhaa 
the Shaastras, the Simritees and the Vedas shall pass away. ||3||
​
qIrQ dyv dyhurw poQI ]​th​​eeruth dhaev dhaehuraa pothee 
The sacred shrines of pilgrimage, gods, temples and holy books;
​
mwlw iqlku soc pwk hoqI ]​m​​aalaa thiluk soch paak hothee 
rosaries, ceremonial tilak marks on the forehead, meditative people, the pure, and the performers of burnt offerings;
​
DoqI fMfauiq prswdn Bogw ]​dh​​othee ddunddouth purusaadhun bhogaa 
wearing loin cloths, bowing in reverence and the enjoyment of sacred foods
​
gvnu krYgo sglo logw ]4]​guvun kur​​aigo sugulo logaa 
- all these, and all people, shall pass away. ||4||
​
jwiq vrn qurk Aru ihMdU ]​j​​aath vurun thuruk ar hindhoo 
Social classes, races, Muslims and Hindus;
​
psu pMKI Aink join ijMdU ]​pus punkh​​ee anik jon jindhoo 
beasts, birds and the many varieties of beings and creatures;
​
sgl pwswru dIsY pwswrw ]​sugul p​​aasaar dheesai paasaaraa 
the entire world and the visible universe
​
ibnis jwiego sgl Awkwrw ]5]​b​​inas jaaeigo sugul aakaaraa 
- all forms of existence shall pass away. ||5||
​
shj isPiq Bgiq qqu igAwnw ]​sehuj s​​ifath bhugath thuth giaanaa 
Through the Praises of the Lord, devotional worship, spiritual wisdom and the essence of reality,
​
sdw Anµdu inhclu scu Qwnw ]​sudh​​aa anundh nihuchul such thaanaa 
eternal bliss and the imperishable true place are obtained.
​
qhw sMgiq swD gux rsY ]​theh​​aa sungath saadh gun rusai 
There, in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, the Lord's Glorious Praises are sung with love.
​
AnBau ngru qhw sd vsY ]6]​anubho nugur theh​​aa sudh vusai 
There, in the city of fearlessness, He dwells forever. ||6||
​
qh Bau Brmw sogu n icMqw ]​theh bho bhurum​​aa sog n chinthaa 
There is no fear, doubt, suffering or anxiety there;
​
Awvxu jwvxu imrqu n hoqw ]​aa​​​vun jaavun miruth n hothaa 
there is no coming or going, and no death there.
​
qh sdw Anµd Anhq AwKwry ]​theh sudh​​aa anundh anehuth aakhaarae 
There is eternal bliss, and the unstruck celestial music there.
​
Bgq vsih kIrqn AwDwry ]7]​bhuguth vuseh​​i keeruthun aadhaarae 
The devotees dwell there, with the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises as their support. ||7||
​
pwrbRhm kw AMqu n pwru ]​p​​aarubrehum kaa anth n paar 
There is no end or limitation to the Supreme Lord God.
​
kauxu krY qw kw bIcwru ]​ko​​un kurai thaa kaa beechaar 
Who can embrace His contemplation?
​
khu nwnk ijsu ikrpw krY ]​kuh​​u naanuk jis kirupaa kurai 
Says Nanak, when the Lord showers His Mercy,
​
inhcl Qwnu swDsMig qrY ]8]4]​n​​ihuchul thaan saadhusung thurai 
the imperishable home is obtained; in the Saadh Sangat, you shall be saved. ||8||4||
​

​​​​​​

​
​


Dear Gyani ji ​ 
I think the answer to the question raised in shabd is in shabd Itself i,e

shj isPiq Bgiq qqu igAwnw ]​sehuj s​​ifath bhugath thuth giaanaa 
Through the Praises of the Lord, devotional worship, spiritual wisdom and the essence of reality,​
​ 


Please put some more light on the issue disscused here 

Jatinder Singh




​


----------

